# Keith huntly area



## pip_dog (14 January 2015)

Hello. My partner and I are relocating to one of these areas in the spring. And I'm just wondering how easy it is to settle in and make new horsey friends.  OH works at sea. So will be on my own in a probably rural area. So looking for friendly fun horsey folk to keep me sane! Also on the look out for livery. DIY with holiday cover. Small yard. Not one of those massive places that would probably make me feel inadequate


----------



## nevis (15 January 2015)

Hi Pip Dog - welcome to the area when you get here.  Currently gusting 50mph with yucky wet stuff sideways at speed out side!

Whereabouts are you moving from?  I moved to between Huntly and Keith just over 5 years ago - lots and lots of horses everywhere and some lovely folks.

If you look up Glenside Livery Stables on fb it will show you the loveliest yard in Aberdeenshire - it's my neighbour so I'm a tad biased! A stunning 6 stable bespoke stable block, feed & tack rooms and warm tea room, brilliant 45 x 25 floodlit sand and rubber school which never freezes and the yard backs on to miles of forestry commission trails.  Just off the A96 so very easy access - located an hour south of Burgie and less than an hour north of Fountain and Ladyleys indoor centres.  Look up also The Knock a few miles east of Keith - not sure if they are taking any more liveries but they have xc on site and hold regular trainings and events I think?

Huntly has Towns & Carnie for feed etc then there is the Bigger Norvite Store (on fb) at Insch about 20 mins south west and A & I services 30 mins north in Elgin.

Vets both in Keith and Huntly.

If you have transport you are spoiled for choice with hacking - The Bin forest just a mile north of Huntly, Gartly and Clashindarroch forests and the beaches are only 30-60 mins north.

Lots of horses and horsey people - fb groups are Horsey Stuff in Aberdeenshire, and I think Aberdeenshire Horsey lonely hearts club for folks wanting hacking companions (not sure of name?).
Look up fb too for Strathisla Riding Club as they have lots going on. 

Good luck - you get a lot of property for your £ this far up - but the weather can get interesting - as Billy Connolly said, "There's no such thing as bad weather - just the wrong clothes!"


----------



## pip_dog (1 March 2015)

Hello. Just thought id say been in touch with glenside. Looks such a beautiful place! We are now house hunting. Not easy when you have hens to accommodate! But looking forward to the move when it happens and meeting lots of horsey people!


----------



## PorkChop (1 March 2015)

Good luck with the move - hope you find the perfect house 

We moved from Cornwall to Oldmeldrum (about half an hour away from Huntly) just before Christmas, loving it so far


----------



## pip_dog (1 March 2015)

It's a lovely area. We have family in aberdeen centre. So will be handy for that. Just trying to find somewhere with a big enough garden for my herd of chucks! Moving down from Shetland!


----------



## PorkChop (1 March 2015)

Wow - are you sad or relieved about leaving Shetland?


----------



## pip_dog (1 March 2015)

Bit of both. It's great having my mare at the house. So livery will be a new experience. But a good one I think. Be nice to have others around and be able to have lessons and a bit of help with our riding! We want to move as I lost my mum about 18 months ago. And a fresh start is required! Be scary not knowing anyone. But I think a yard will help in the making friends department. I hope!


----------



## PorkChop (1 March 2015)

Fresh start then, and a new phase in your life, treat it as an adventure  and if you have transport and fancy a hack nearer me, just let me know.


----------



## pip_dog (1 March 2015)

Did you not say you were next door to glenside?


----------



## nevis (2 March 2015)

Hi Pip

Gosh what a wet winter Shetland has been having - when are you moving down?
My 2 shetlands and the Icey cross came down from Shetland 5 years ago - I hunker down next to them in a bad storm and remind them just how much worse the storm will be up in Shetland.

I live along and up from Glenside - we both back on to the forestry and there's miles of hacking.

Have a look on ASPC and the likes for Cairnie, Ruthven, Drummuir as they are all close to the A96 but rural enough... you get a fair bit of acreage for your £'s up here.

Best of luck with the move - I'm not very good checking pm's but shout when you come down if you end up at Glenside and say hello - you can generally spot me a mile off - lots of hi viz and being towed by a shetland (at speed). :-D


----------



## CLC-80 (11 March 2015)

Hello, we also offer livery and are within 15 minute drive of Keith and Huntly. We moved here last year and set up a small yard, six stables, sand and rubber 20x40 ménage and all new fencing. Quite country roads for hacking too. We have a FB page, Howlands Farm Stables. Good luck with the move


----------



## Merrick (22 September 2015)

Hi how did your move go? 
We moved up 2 years ago (hubby originally from the area) and I love it...not least because I can look out of my window (albeit in a static until we get the house built!) and can see the horses outside (currently very soggy horses but they're happy enough!) we are between Fochabers and Keith. We upped and left Yorkshire with 4 horses on a gillies wagon, a horsebox full of furniture and no jobs and an unseen cottage (not advisable!) which we had rented over the phone......hey you only live once!! It's a lovely area with the nicest people and fab hacking-forest trails and deserted beaches. Hope you love it here as much as we do!


----------

